# Buying resale from the UK



## meryll83

Hi All,

Are there any recommended resellers for those of us interested in making a purchase from the UK?

Anything to be aware of, or is the transaction relatively straight forward?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wilma-bride

Not sure about preferable agents but just wanted to check that you are aware on the restrictions for using your points if you buy resale?


----------



## meryll83

wilma-bride said:


> Not sure about preferable agents but just wanted to check that you are aware on the restrictions for using your points if you buy resale?



Yep thanks Joh, we've decided we probably wouldn't trade points for use at other locations anyway - but thanks for making me aware 

Probably still a couple of years off saving enough to buy in, but wanted to do some more solid research to know what to really expect!


----------



## Paul Ware

We used these guys at Resales DVC although a quick google search will bring others up. We did think these guys made it an easy process.


----------



## clarabella

Hey 
I bought into DVC via resale from the UK had no issues. But I would recommend you consider how you will be sending the money to the USA because some banks charge huge fees or worse a % of the total transfer. depending on what your banks charges are it may be worth checking out people like UKForex.


----------



## pchivvy

I used fidelity for both my contracts and they were good. We used hifx.co.uk for the $ transfers who were excellent


----------



## orangetiggs

How is resale financed if we are in the uk?


----------



## garryblueboy

We used TTS Jason was great took 6 weeks from offer to close also beware of bank charges and if you and seller  are non USA you need to get tax number and this costs you about £100 per doc as apostle is required now for IRS we saved over 50% buying resale and the benefits you loose are not really worth it to us guys across the pond we brought 250 at SSR this got us a 4 night Disney cruise so bad exchange really of points .


----------



## meryll83

Just resurrecting this, are these still the preferred vendors?

Also, is there anything to be mindful over in choosing your use year month?
We're thinking of getting approx 1 weeks worth of points and rolling over every other year so we'll only visit once every two years for a fortnight.


----------



## hsc3boys

We used sell my time share now, some people did not recommend on here. However I found they were quick and efficient. However the closing company was not, this could have been down to the sellers, as we are in the UK I was not going to phone, I got the paperwork back quickly but found out it didn't get sent to a disney for ROFR for nearly a month. Again with closing, I sent everything back including the finds via HIFX, however the date for closing came and went, when I emailed it transpired the seller had not returned their paper work. Now waiting for paperwork from a disney with membership number. Our offer was accepted at the end of November 2014. So this has taken forever. 
The contract has no points until Feb 2016, so was not overly worried.

The worst thing was that the closing company they used charged very high closing fees. However the total cost for 150 SSR was OK. Just wish the exchange rate had been more like 2014 rates!


----------



## Face Like Fizz

We used DVC Resale Market a few months ago. No problems at all.


----------



## meryll83

orangetiggs said:


> How is resale financed if we are in the uk?


This is a good question - are there financing options available to the UK? Or only if you're buying direct?


----------



## lawsy5

We just took out a regular loan with our bank, any financing options that may be offered to you from the U.S. are always going to be subject to currency fluctuations and forex fees so it doesn't really seem like it would be a good idea. As far as I am aware there are no UK based resale companies but I could be wrong.


----------



## JimC

Recommend The Timeshare Store located in Orlando.  Have bought and sold contracts with their assistance.  Always timely, efficient and honest.  Great reputation.


----------



## Minniesgal

meryll83 said:


> This is a good question - are there financing options available to the UK? Or only if you're buying direct?



you can organise any finance you like within the UK.  difficult to organise US finance from the UK even Disney doesn't do it you have to be in orlando.

We saved up and bought our points gradually so we always paid cash.


----------



## gracie89

Can you still use resale points for other resorts though? We are looking into this ATM but just working on the numbers and whether it will work for us.


----------



## meryll83

garryblueboy said:


> We used TTS Jason was great took 6 weeks from offer to close also beware of bank charges and if you and seller  are non USA you need to get tax number and this costs you about £100 per doc as apostle is required now for IRS we saved over 50% buying resale and the benefits you loose are not really worth it to us guys across the pond we brought 250 at SSR this got us a 4 night Disney cruise so bad exchange really of points .


Just noticed your point about tax numbers - do the agents sort this out for you as part of the purchase?


----------



## Minniesgal

meryll83 said:


> Just noticed your point about tax numbers - do the agents sort this out for you as part of the purchase?



We bought from foreign sellers and never had to deal with this.  Isn't it just sellers that need a tax number to claim back any tax they pay on the sales price as you only pay tax on the profit.

However, if you do need tax numbers this isn't usually something agents help with.


----------



## princess333

What are the restrictions for using points if I bought a resale?


----------



## meryll83

Excuse my simpleness, but can someone talk me through the cash transfer using someone like hifx?

So I set up an account with them.
Do a bank transfer of GBP to that new account.
(How do I get the correct $ amount I need accurately?)
Then do a bank transfer of USD from there to an account DVC will notify me of?

What's the advantage of this over something like FairFX, who I have a currency card with already? Or do DVC only take transfers rather than card payments?

And finally, what do people find is the best way of paying their annual maintenance fees?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## pinklotusflower

meryll83 said:


> Excuse my simpleness, but can someone talk me through the cash transfer using someone like hifx?
> 
> So I set up an account with them.
> Do a bank transfer of GBP to that new account.
> (How do I get the correct $ amount I need accurately?)
> Then do a bank transfer of USD from there to an account DVC will notify me of?
> 
> What's the advantage of this over something like FairFX, who I have a currency card with already? Or do DVC only take transfers rather than card payments?
> 
> And finally, what do people find is the best way of paying their annual maintenance fees?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!




We’ve just used Hifx for our DVC re-sale contract purchase, it was really easy. You can choose to specify an exact USD amount to send it then calculates the amount you pay and I used my debit card then with no issues. You get a good exchange rate and there was no fee.

I haven’t had to pay any annual fees yet but plan to open a US bank account on our next trip and transfer money in using Hifx and you can then pay monthly.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks for this - did my steps above sound right?


----------



## pinklotusflower

meryll83 said:


> Excuse my simpleness, but can someone talk me through the cash transfer using someone like hifx?
> 
> So I set up an account with them.
> Do a bank transfer of GBP to that new account.
> (How do I get the correct $ amount I need accurately?)
> Then do a bank transfer of USD from there to an account DVC will notify me of?
> 
> What's the advantage of this over something like FairFX, who I have a currency card with already? Or do DVC only take transfers rather than card payments?
> 
> And finally, what do people find is the best way of paying their annual maintenance fees?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!



you set up your account with them and then when you get your closing docs transfer the money from your bank account to your Estoppel account that you are given by the closing company at the beginning. If your using HIFX there is a video that you can watch that goes through the process and you get a confirmation when the money is received. I found it really easy, the only issue I had was with my bank, as I was transferring a lot of cash they stopped the transaction until I confirmed it was a genuine transaction.


----------



## finchy3

You request the exact amount of $ you require.
We have bought resale 3 times and used hifx, it was seamless.
Annual fees we pay it on our Halifax clarity card, giving us the best conversion rate.


----------



## meryll83

I have a Clarity card, so that would be a good option for maintenance.

Is there only a set time of year you can pay this off, or e.g. can you ever pay it early if the exchange rate is good?
If it is a set time, this might be where my FairFX card could come in handy - buy dollars when the rate is good and pay off with this card when the fees are due...


----------



## pinklotusflower

we plan to open a US bank account when we're next in Florida as we can then transfer money to the account when the exchange rate is good and you also have the option of paying annual dues monthly. If your paying in a lump sum you have to pay in January which each year the exchange rates seems to be lower for some reason.


----------



## meryll83

Can you do a card payment for fees rather than just a bank transfer though?

And you can choose lump sum in Jan, or what's the alternative? 12 monthly payments? Is it any cheaper to do lump sum?


----------



## meryll83

With buying from a resaler, how long do you have between agreeing a sale to having to transfer the funds?

And is it only a fund transfer that is accepted, or could you pay on a credit card?


----------



## meryll83

As a buyer, do any of the closing documents need to be overseen by an official witness when signing, or is that just for sellers?


----------



## finchy3

No your signatures are fine.


----------



## meryll83

Closing docs have arrived!

There's only a postal address to return them to mentioned, but does anyone know if emailing them back is acceptable?


----------



## finchy3

We had to mail our documents back, we asked if we could fax but they need the originals.

Via the post office was fine.


----------



## meryll83

Boooo!
Thanks for the advice anyway, will mean it takes us an extra day to get to the post office, but we'll get there eventually!


----------



## meryll83

Had an email back from *** today and email copies of docs were fine, originals not required. 
So just waiting for funds to clear and buyers docs now and hoping we can close before the projected 8th Dec.
Whoop!


----------



## Jkarrows

finchy3 said:


> You request the exact amount of $ you require.
> We have bought resale 3 times and used hifx, it was seamless.
> Annual fees we pay it on our Halifax clarity card, giving us the best conversion rate.



Hifx now appear to be XE but there exchange rates compared to the banks are so much better, in fact if you can open a USA ban account when not living in the USA and get your currency exchanged into your USA bank account your also get more spending money then you will else where.

Not sure how easy it is to open a USA bank account without having a USA address i might add, perhaps someone who knows more can let us all know.


----------



## pinklotusflower

It's really easy to open a US bank account you just need your passport & some dollars to put in your account. US banks don't have free banking unless you keep a certain amount in your account. I have a SunTrust account & I have to keep $500 in it for free banking.


----------



## zavandor

I have a Suntrust account as well but I'm growing more dissatisfied by the day.
The main problem is that I don't use my debit card often, only when traveling or when buying tickets or booking in advance or a USA travel. This means almost every time they block the card because of suspected fraud. So I have to call to have it unblocked. Last year it happend while I was at WDW and I left BCV with an upaid bill! Fortunately I realized it has been blocked and the resort bill wasn't settled when the card was refused at check in at the next resort, so I immediately called the bank and then settled the bill with WDW. But if it were the last one of the visit, I could have ended with a suspended DVC account because of an unpaid bill.
When the card is locked, they are supposed to call you on the phone, but since I have only a UK phone number, they don't and send a mail to your home address. Not really useful if you're traveling and won't receive the mail until you're back from the holiday.
Also, they've just introduced a security check when you call their customer support, they send a text on your phone in order to authenticate you. The problem is they don't send texts to UK phone numbers for this either, so it took me quite some time to unlock the card last week.

It is getting more and more frustrating. I'm thinking about moving my USD to a revolut account and just use their debit card when traveling. Has anyone experience doing this? I would have to pay dues all at once in January instead of monthly paying I've set up with my US bank account, but not a big deal.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

zavandor said:


> I have a Suntrust account as well but I'm growing more dissatisfied by the day.
> The main problem is that I don't use my debit card often, only when traveling or when buying tickets or booking in advance or a USA travel. This means almost every time they block the card because of suspected fraud. So I have to call to have it unblocked. Last year it happend while I was at WDW and I left BCV with an upaid bill! Fortunately I realized it has been blocked and the resort bill wasn't settled when the card was refused at check in at the next resort, so I immediately called the bank and then settled the bill with WDW. But if it were the last one of the visit, I could have ended with a suspended DVC account because of an unpaid bill.
> When the card is locked, they are supposed to call you on the phone, but since I have only a UK phone number, they don't and send a mail to your home address. Not really useful if you're traveling and won't receive the mail until you're back from the holiday.
> Also, they've just introduced a security check when you call their customer support, they send a text on your phone in order to authenticate you. The problem is they don't send texts to UK phone numbers for this either, so it took me quite some time to unlock the card last week.
> 
> It is getting more and more frustrating. I'm thinking about moving my USD to a revolut account and just use their debit card when traveling. Has anyone experience doing this? I would have to pay dues all at once in January instead of monthly paying I've set up with my US bank account, but not a big deal.



Hi @zavandor Wow that sounds like a nightmare…. We have a Halifax Clarity travel card, it works well for us   Make payments in  whatever currency you need at the time and it's converted into Sterling at the rate set by Mastercard on the day of transaction.  There are no user fees; even to withdraw cash, (but make sure to pay it off in full every month to avoid interest which is added from the day you take it out).  We intend using it to pay our membership dues, it's accepted to make monthly payments and for online shopping. We also used it to charge our deposit when we bought DVC resale so saved exchange costs  - win win situation all round


----------



## zavandor

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> We intend using it to pay our membership dues, it's accepted to make monthly payments and for online shopping.



Have you already set up the monthly MF payment with DVC? I knew they can do that only from a US checking account.
Thanks for the tip about the card, I'll have a look at it. The revolut account might be better for me because I rent points and I get paid in USD, so I could transfer them directly into a USD account without any conversion and spend them directly when on holiday, saving some money.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

zavandor said:


> Have you already set up the monthly MF payment with DVC? I knew they can do that only from a US checking account.
> Thanks for the tip about the card, I'll have a look at it. The revolut account might be better for me because I rent points and I get paid in USD, so I could transfer them directly into a USD account without any conversion and spend them directly when on holiday, saving some money.


 No we've not set up monthly payments yet @zavandor it's on my to-do list;  but I was assured it was okay to use a credit card - and apparently even Disney Gift Cards can be used for staggered payments throughout the year... hmmm think I'd better double check lol 
Ahhh yes if you have incoming USD payments, it makes sense to use Revolut.


----------



## MickyLynn

> US banks don't have free banking unless you keep a certain amount in your account. I have a SunTrust account & I have to keep $500 in it for free banking.



Perhaps a credit union instead of a traditional bank makes better sense for this purpose.  The highest minimum I've seen for checking, savings, debit card, and online access is $5.  You'd have to find out which you're eligible for though.  Some have geographic restrictions.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Hello everyone. 

I’ve just completed a resale purchase at AKV and my purchase has been officially recorded by the Comptroller. All I’m waiting for now is my membership number and title deeds from Disney. Are there any other UK owners that can give me an idea of how long this final process usually takes? I’m keen to open a DVC members account on the website but obviously until I receive my membership number I can’t do that. 

Thanks.


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I’ve just completed a resale purchase at AKV and my purchase has been officially recorded by the Comptroller. All I’m waiting for now is my membership number and title deeds from Disney. Are there any other UK owners that can give me an idea of how long this final process usually takes? I’m keen to open a DVC members account on the website but obviously until I receive my membership number I can’t do that.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi! 

I'm in the same boat at the minute also a new AKV resale member. I believe it takes two weeks after recording for the points to appear in the account. They advise on the closing thread on the main boards that after about a week you should get an email from Disney with your one time activation code. You will also be sent out a welcome pack in the post that has your member id. They say that as you need to ring anyway to get  your club ID for login that you can also ask them for your membership ID. 

I will let you know how I get on as I closed on the 31st May and my deed was recorded on the 3rd June so I'm hoping to get my email from Disney sometime this week.

The waiting game seems to take forever even if the process has been really quick for me. I only made an offer on the 30th April!


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm in the same boat at the minute also a new AKV resale member. I believe it takes two weeks after recording for the points to appear in the account. They advise on the closing thread on the main boards that after about a week you should get an email from Disney with your one time activation code. You will also be sent out a welcome pack in the post that has your member id. They say that as you need to ring anyway to get  your club ID for login that you can also ask them for your membership ID.
> 
> I will let you know how I get on as I closed on the 31st May and my deed was recorded on the 3rd June so I'm hoping to get my email from Disney sometime this week.
> 
> The waiting game seems to take forever even if the process has been really quick for me. I only made an offer on the 30th April!



Brilliant, thanks. So you’re a week in front of me then, I’ll be good to know how long these things take. The steps you’ve got to go through is crazy isn’t it. Offer, deposit, acceptance, ROFR, waiver, contracts, full payment, closing, recording, waiting on Disney, it goes on and on and on!!!


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> Brilliant, thanks. So you’re a week in front of me then, I’ll be good to know how long these things take. The steps you’ve got to go through is crazy isn’t it. Offer, deposit, acceptance, ROFR, waiver, contracts, full payment, closing, recording, waiting on Disney, it goes on and on and on!!!



Absolutely it's torture but I'd much rather go through this than pay the ridiculous prices direct. I will update you as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Jkarrows

jackieleanne said:


> Absolutely it's torture but I'd much rather go through this than pay the ridiculous prices direct. I will update you as soon as I hear anything.



Keeping an eye on you guys as just had ours accepted and would like to know what happens with you guys.


----------



## jackieleanne

Jkarrows said:


> Keeping an eye on you guys as just had ours accepted and would like to know what happens with you guys.



I just had my email last night to confirm membership and with the activation link so I'm going to give them a call today to see if I can get my club ID and Membership No before the welcome letter arrives.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Awesome! So that’s 9 days after recording?


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> I just had my email last night to confirm membership and with the activation link so I'm going to give them a call today to see if I can get my club ID and Membership No before the welcome letter arrives.



Hi Jackie,

So have you now received everything from Disney?


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> So have you now received everything from Disney?



Still not got my letter in the post but got my membership number and club ID from them last week when I rang. I'm hoping that ill be able to see my points today or tomorrow. I'm really eager to book my stay now.


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> Still not got my letter in the post but got my membership number and club ID from them last week when I rang. I'm hoping that ill be able to see my points today or tomorrow. I'm really eager to book my stay now.



I’m on day 8 since recording with the Comptroller. I believe you received your email from Disney on day 9? So hopefully I’m not too far away from getting mine too!


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’m on day 8 since recording with the Comptroller. I believe you received your email from Disney on day 9? So hopefully I’m not too far away from getting mine too!



That's right I got my email on the Wednesday and it was the Monday of the previous week that the deed was live.


----------



## Iestyn5150

Just received my email with activation code!!! I’ve finally moved to the last step, receiving my Members ID and Deeds. It’s been a long journey but the final rays of light are shining brightly at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## jackieleanne

First welcome home trip booked this morning. I checked as I woke up and my points have been loaded overnight.


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> First welcome home trip booked this morning. I checked as I woke up and my points have been loaded overnight.



Lovely! Have a smashing time out there. Out if interest, have you received your paperwork from Disney yet?


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> Lovely! Have a smashing time out there. Out if interest, have you received your paperwork from Disney yet?



Yes just a slip of paper to say my membership number and congratulate me. Not sure if we are supposed to get anything more in the post.


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> Yes just a slip of paper to say my membership number and congratulate me. Not sure if we are supposed to get anything more in the post.



Ah right. I assumed we’d get title deeds as it is a deeded purchase.


----------



## jackieleanne

Iestyn5150 said:


> Ah right. I assumed we’d get title deeds as it is a deeded purchase.



I got an email with final documents etc from Mason Title last night so I believe that's the rest of what I was expecting to get through. I haven't had chance to look properly but think it's probably the deeds.


----------



## Iestyn5150

jackieleanne said:


> I got an email with final documents etc from Mason Title last night so I believe that's the rest of what I was expecting to get through. I haven't had chance to look properly but think it's probably the deeds.



Ah, ok then. I’m away this week but I’m expecting my letter to be there from Disney when I get home tomorrow evening. So I should get an email with the documents from my closing company (Magic Vacation Title) at some point next week, fingers crossed!


----------



## hsc3boys

zavandor said:


> It is getting more and more frustrating. I'm thinking about moving my USD to a revolut account and just use their debit card when traveling. Has anyone experience doing this? I would have to pay dues all at once in January instead of monthly paying I've set up with my US bank account, but not a big deal.



I realise this post was a couple of months back but I just wanted to say how happy I am with the Revolut card. I often transfer into dollars when the rate is good (not that it’s ever great these days) and then the dollars sit there until I want to use them, I use it to pay my dues yearly, settle my room account at Disney world and anywhere else I travel. Definitely one of the best exchange rates I have come across.


----------



## Iestyn5150

hsc3boys said:


> I realise this post was a couple of months back but I just wanted to say how happy I am with the Revolut card. I often transfer into dollars when the rate is good (not that it’s ever great these days) and then the dollars sit there until I want to use them, I use it to pay my dues yearly, settle my room account at Disney world and anywhere else I travel. Definitely one of the best exchange rates I have come across.



This intrigues me. I currently have a Monzo account and card. It appears to do everything your Revolut card does with the exception of being able to save a pot in US Dollars. Explain how this works as I may well consider getting one myself for the 3 days a year Sterling is strong against the Dollar!


----------



## zavandor

Iestyn5150 said:


> This intrigues me. I currently have a Monzo account and card. It appears to do everything your Revolut card does with the exception of being able to save a pot in US Dollars. Explain how this works as I may well consider getting one myself for the 3 days a year Sterling is strong against the Dollar!



Very easy: download the app from the Google Play store and open an account. It's free, but you can pay for additional services (the basic plan has everything you'd need). Then you can open an account in any currency you want (GBP, Euro and USD make sense) and then you can transfer in money using a debit card and convert currencies at any time. They do use a worst exchange rate during week ends, but during work days it's one of the best rate you can find.
I can send you a referral link, but I don't think this currently would give you any advantage, there is no promotion at the moment.


----------



## Iestyn5150

zavandor said:


> Very easy: download the app from the Google Play store and open an account. It's free, but you can pay for additional services (the basic plan has everything you'd need). Then you can open an account in any currency you want (GBP, Euro and USD make sense) and then you can transfer in money using a debit card and convert currencies at any time. They do use a worst exchange rate during week ends, but during work days it's one of the best rate you can find.
> I can send you a referral link, but I don't think this currently would give you any advantage, there is no promotion at the moment.



Thanks for the reply. Ah, so they don’t convert at the actual exchange rate like Monzo? When you say a good rate how good are we talking? Let’s say, for example, the actual rate was $1.2550, what sort of rate would they exchange at?


----------



## zavandor

Iestyn5150 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ah, so they don’t convert at the actual exchange rate like Monzo? When you say a good rate how good are we talking? Let’s say, for example, the actual rate was $1.2550, what sort of rate would they exchange at?


I can tell you the rate right now is 1,2526, yahoo gives me 1,2524 as the official rate, so I'd say it's very good.

EDIT: the rate is now 1,2524  It  changes every second so it seems it tracks the official rate pretty closely.

You can also set a target and when (if) that rate is reached, they'll convert automatically.


----------



## Iestyn5150

zavandor said:


> I can tell you the rate right now it 1,2526



That’s as good as actual rate then, which is currently $1.2533. Great, thanks for that, I’ll go and grab myself one!


----------



## armsk

I have used the revolut for over 3 years and its great and recently got a Monzo account too. Love that you can turn certain methods of payment on and off instantly in the app. So no contactless or swipe payments until I go aborad.

I find them great for signing up for online services on VPN and paying the rate in that country, Ie Turkish Netflix Premium account is £5.91


----------



## Iestyn5150

armsk said:


> I have used the revolut for over 3 years and its great and recently got a Monzo account too. Love that you can turn certain methods of payment on and off instantly in the app. So no contactless or swipe payments until I go aborad.
> 
> I find them great for signing up for online services on VPN and paying the rate in that country, Ie Turkish Netflix Premium account is £5.91



I’ve just received my Revolut card too. Quick question if I might? If I have a US balance and a Euro balance on the card and I use the card in the US will it automatically take from the US pot? It’ll recognise the currency I’m buying in and take accordingly? Is that correct?


----------



## armsk

Iestyn5150 said:


> I’ve just received my Revolut card too. Quick question if I might? If I have a US balance and a Euro balance on the card and I use the card in the US will it automatically take from the US pot? It’ll recognise the currency I’m buying in and take accordingly? Is that correct?


Yup, just make sure if you use local currency if given the option.


----------



## Iestyn5150

armsk said:


> Yup, just make sure if you use local currency if given the option.



Yeah, I always pay in the local currency. You’re at the mercy of their rubbish exchange rate otherwise. So even if there’s a sterling balance on the card it’ll recognise the local currency and pay in that from the ‘US’ account balance yes?


----------



## armsk

Iestyn5150 said:


> Yeah, I always pay in the local currency. You’re at the mercy of their rubbish exchange rate otherwise. So even if there’s a sterling balance on the card it’ll recognise the local currency and pay in that from the ‘US’ account balance yes?


Yes


----------

